# Silver Glitter French Tip Tutorial



## PYNKiE (Feb 4, 2010)

Enjoy ladies!! Hope you like!

You can also find more tutorials at:

YouTube - xXxipukeglitterxXx's Channel


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Feb 22, 2010)

Really great tutorial




Love it, Thanks for sharing


----------



## breathless (Apr 18, 2010)

amazing tutorial!!! i will have to check out the rest of what you have!!


----------



## PYNKiE (May 13, 2010)

Thanks ladies!!

Sorry for the really really late reply. I promise I am not ignoring you guys. Have had a lot of trouble with logging in. I think they MUT guys finally got it to work.

Anyways.. I had hopes of putting new tutorials up each week but my beloved camera has finally given it up. I am working on snaging a camera from my mother and will hopefully start putting new stuff up soon.


----------



## Bec688 (May 15, 2010)

Cute tut! Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## PYNKiE (May 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cute tut! Thanks for sharing with us



Thanks hun. Glad you liked. :]


----------



## divadoll (May 16, 2010)

nice one! thx


----------

